# SEM Candy Concentrates



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I saw some concentrates at the Napa paint store for $25 that were twice as big as HOK. hows the quality on these?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i don't think they're as intense, thus, you might have to use more than you would with HOK........


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

I find sem products to be very boring, they are just not quality products as far as I'm concerned, there flake is weak too. there candy coverage is poor. I chose to use duponts hot hues candy concentrate, i'm using intercoat clear as the carrier and mixing at a concentrate of 10%


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i would pay the extra cash for ppg/hok


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Nov 27 2006, 02:46 AM~6643182
> *I find sem products to be very boring, they are just not quality products as far as I'm concerned, there flake is weak too. there candy coverage is poor. I chose to use duponts hot hues candy concentrate, i'm using intercoat clear as the carrier and mixing at a concentrate of 10%
> *


I dont know about the SEM candy, but i have to disagree with you on the SEM flake... at least the silver mini flake that i have experience with, its nice.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 27 2006, 12:15 AM~6643248
> *I dont know about the SEM candy, but i have to disagree with you on the SEM flake... at least the silver mini flake that i have experience with, its nice.
> *


thats cause silver is true flake color, try there colored flakes, you'll have second thoughts. is that what u used on your impala's belly??


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Nov 27 2006, 03:53 AM~6643304
> *thats cause silver is true flake color, try there colored flakes, you'll have second thoughts. is that what u used on your impala's belly??
> *


Yea, im talking silver, i dont know anything about colored flake.... i dont even know why they make colored flake.

But to answer your question, yes, SEM mini flake was used on my whole car. I dont know if their bigger flake sizes compare, but im partial to the miniflake myself.... i like the way it "dances", so thats all im basing my opinion on....




























Heres some more SEM silver mini on a test panel i shot just fucking around (no clear on it)...



















I dunno man, i like it.... you would be suprised how many famous lowriders that have won "best flake" have this flake on them.... i guess it all depends on the painter.... but like you said, im talking about silver flake, anything else probably IS garbage..... colored flake = :thumbsdown:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

yea bro, that shit looks tight, post up some full car pics, looks like its gonna be a badass whip, I'm doing my 62 right now, i'm planning on using silver flake under red candy, i agree that gives the best effect, but i have to say a lot of the colored flakes look good over black when you apply enough of it.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

is the front end on that car as well, is it on jackstands???? just the body??


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal+Nov 27 2006, 04:16 AM~6643331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man... theres a slideshow with better pics of it on my page, on the bottom left.... http://www.myspace.com/heavyintochevy


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

I've sold a bunch of Sem Kandy and the product in my opionion is decent..All those pints are is dye similar to HOK..The problem sem has is people buying the product and mixing it with whatever they wanted and then having failures..I've seen some nice work done..I think the package is boring..something about the sem line is hella boring..I like colored flake myself and don't find any issues with it,but the majority of product being silver or chrome flake works great with kandy as the reflection is neutral and the kandy does the talking :biggrin: 


http://www.rothmetalflake.com


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

i have used there candy concentrates and have a bunch of different ones and found it sprayed really nicely and looks good too i have heard rumors that it doesnt last as long as the hok but cant really speak of that because i have only used it less then a year ago


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

We got some of these today, ended up costing $38 each


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 27 2006, 01:15 AM~6643248
> *I dont know about the SEM candy, but i have to disagree with you on the SEM flake... at least the silver mini flake that i have experience with, its nice.
> *


x2


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

SEM has a good product. They sponsored my car and I'm happy with the results.







?t=1164773948


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 28 2006, 08:19 PM~6656398
> *SEM has a good product. They sponsored my car and I'm happy with the results.
> 
> 
> ...


65 parissiene??


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Looks like a glasshouse.... a nice one too!!! uffin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks, it's a 75 Rag House (Caprice)







?t=1164816930


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

looks nice, why dont you post a better pic??


----------



## Probe_ on22's (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Try Alsa Corp they killin the competition in custom paint... I used to be a hok die hard but when they sold the company they kind of stopped doing custom and got rid of alot of stuff Like Flakes for one... But anyway all I use now in my shop is alsa and some hok but not much! But dont take my word for it check their web page out and youll understand why I represent it(www.alsacorp.com) and they R a lil cheaper than alsa and got alot of new stuff!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 29 2006, 11:16 AM~6658942
> *Thanks, it's a 75 Rag House (Caprice)
> 
> 
> ...


Did you challenge Angelo to a game of hoops after he was done? :cheesy:


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Being that your using only Alsa ..What is the mix ratio for their candy concentrates..They come in 4 oz bottles right??..Whats the mix ratio?


http://www.rothmetalflake.com


----------



## Probe_ on22's (Nov 7, 2006)

the mix ratio depends on what effect you r looking for!!!
What I use is the alsa color blender mix with a medium reducer and then your candy....
For instance what I usually do is mix 1part color blender, 1part medium reducer, to about1/4 a bottle of candy is like 40 drops!!
But like I said it depends on what effect you r going after!!
I will try to post some pics of my work once I figure this attaching pics problem I keep having!!


----------



## Probe_ on22's (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey do you own roth flakes? pm me!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 29 2006, 07:19 PM~6662222
> *Did you challenge Angelo to a game of hoops after he was done?  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> *Did you challenge Angelo to a game of hoops after he was done? *


 :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Probe_ on22's_@Nov 30 2006, 12:52 AM~6662067
> *Hey Try  Alsa Corp they killin the competition in custom paint... I used to be a hok die hard but when they sold the company they kind of stopped doing custom and got rid of alot of stuff Like Flakes for one... But anyway all I use now in my shop is alsa  and some hok but not much! But dont take my word for it check their web page out and youll understand why I represent it(www.alsacorp.com) and they R a lil cheaper than alsa and got alot of new stuff!!
> *




:scrutinize: got rid of flakes are you serious.....


and before you say alsa is alot cheaper than HOK you need to say where you're from.........

i can get HOK cheaper here than i can get PPG and alsa's prices in my opinion are just insane


----------



## Probe_ on22's (Nov 7, 2006)

Really im from the DMI, and yes seriuosly hok got rid of alot of thier flakes...... And where you from?


----------



## Probe_ on22's (Nov 7, 2006)

Have you tried going to thier site? Because on most things their cheaper!!


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

When I was out at sema all I discussed was flake related stuff with HOK..mostly with the new sg 150..there was no talk about the discontinuing of their flake line..although I wish they would !!:biggrin: on the other hand I don't think its really made a big difference to us..I've had the alsa in the store and all my guys buy HOK..Thats why I was asking about the alsa..I guess the kandy bottles go along way..I'm supposed to finally get some paperwork on the product...also pink impala I'll get out the mini sample you asked for.


http://www.rothmetalflake.com


----------



## Probe_ on22's (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey its all good man, I have an old hok paint chip book and a new one and it shows some of the flakes r gone... And even the place I get my paint from said that they had gotten rid of some.
Thats all I was talking about, and that Alsa has alot more custom paint areas now!!! But I still use hok, ppg dupont, and alsa.. But mainly alsa and hok!! Hey newton how much does a pound of flake cost? Ive been wanting to try some of that flake? email me..
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

